# Using a drift boat trailer for a raft? Wise idea or no?



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

It's not so much an issue of having the bottom of the raft exposed to the highway but it's good to have a nice flat deck for most of the raft's length, especially if it'll have a load on it during transport. I've seen folks make do with planks across the trailer spaced at 1 - 1.5 foot intervals along a trailer frame so the boat's generally supported along it's length.

Sled trailers are great if you've got the parking space and don't mind one more trip to the DMV. Just watch for sharp edges that may come in contact with the raft when you're loading it and take a file to them - Tritons seem to have a particularly nasty place at the back end of the side rails IIRC...


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

My friend used one as a temporary one shot deal. He was going over lolo from boise and it was late and he was tired. The air got real cold and the boat deflated and he unwittingly drug the back of the raft along the highway until it went flat and then it sank all over and he destroyed it. Operator error for sure but he was very distraught by it.. Iam doubling use with my snowmobile trailer but like Andy said you gotta take off all the sharp stuff and ski tracks and tie downs and grind off stake pockets and then make a couple of rollers for the back. I made rollers i could remove and did four along the length cause iam sick of struggling to load my raft.. oh yeah and you gotta do a winch mast. I welded one but trailer stores sell better for 100 bucks. Not hard but you gotta do it all. You can't buy a trailer as easy as you used too .


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Sled trailers are a great size/length/width/weight for raft trailers.


----------



## Jpschoeffield (Aug 4, 2020)

I
I got this one with title for 200 bucks and made a deck and it fits my 10.5’ and 14’ boats! I’d recommend it if you’re handy. Tows way better then a sled trailer and has way better/bigger wheels and tires


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Jpschoeffield said:


> View attachment 64310
> I
> I got this one with title for 200 bucks and made a deck and it fits my 10.5’ and 14’ boats! I’d recommend it if you’re handy. Tows way better then a sled trailer and has way better/bigger wheels and tires


Wish I could have found one like that for $200. Bought an old motorboat trailer for $225, but had to replace the tires, and will spend $100+ in steel to make it a drift boat trailer.
You got a killer deal.


----------



## Jpschoeffield (Aug 4, 2020)

I’m a carpenter and have shit lying around luckily. But at least if you replace tires you’ll have confidence, 100$ will be worth it to have something dependable! Got this trailer from an old welder guy it’s a homemade and stout. My favorite part about the weight is when it’s empty it tracks well.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Jpschoeffield said:


> Got this trailer from an old welder guy it’s a homemade and stout. My favorite part about the weight is when it’s empty it tracks well.


Looks like they had a lot of 1/4" wall 2" square tubing lying around. I'll bet it's stout!!


----------

